# Does chicken lose protein or calories when cooked?



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey, this is bothering me alittle so i thought i would question it on here.

For each meal i have of chicken, i cook 150g ( uncooked weight )

This is cooked in the oven clean, no oil. Now on the packet nutrition states 150kcal and 30g protein uncooked but when cooked the weight is 83g of cooked chicken.

Are calories and protein lost when cooking or is it just the water that is lost?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

no its just mostly fluid but that would bring the weight of chicken down so 100g raw maybe 80g cooked


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I think its just water mate


----------



## Jonathan Nemo (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok thankgod for that. Bloody hell, dont need to eat much then


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

100g cooked chicken breast is roughly 31-34 g of protein depending on its source!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes some is lost but not enough to make a significant difference, also depends on how it is cooked, skin off baked is the worst


----------

